# Painting the Roses Red -- A Paranormal Romance



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

*Check it out at Amazon - Painting the Roses Red by Trish Lamoree
- Bargain Price $2.99*​












Tiara wakes alone to strange psychic powers, bloody visions, and no memory of who she is.

As she seeks to find herself, she is haunted by a phantom seducer in her mind. It would seem that he is leading her on a merry adventure to find her identity, but is he the lover whose touch she craves or a madman intent on destroying her mind?

He sends her pristine white roses but their purity is tainted by the bright red blood upon their petals.

Check out the interview with the author at: http://people.bakersfield.com/home/ViewPost/102133​


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, it sounds fascinating and good price, so good I've bought without sample. Thanks for posting and Welcome to the kindleboards.

Actually price shows up as 2.39 on amazon. You should add this to the bargain book thread as well.

Theresam


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL -- thank you... I was so nervous about my first big post that I switched the numbers around -- got it fixed now though.  Thanks bunches and please let me know what you think of the book.  

Trish


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Paranormal books. I sampled it. Thanks for posting and welcome to the board.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome aboard, nice to have you here.*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> LOL -- thank you... I was so nervous about my first big post that I switched the numbers around -- got it fixed now though. Thanks bunches and please let me know what you think of the book.
> 
> Trish


Well do! Hope you continue hanging our the kindleboards. I enjoy comments from authors and discussing there book with them.

Theresam


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trish, I expect I will sample it.  I would make one observation, though:  I assume the pictures are the front and back covers of a paper book?  I ask because the mask on the back definitely implies "Phantom of the Opera"  (Well, in my mind at least!)  If the book is not connected with that, it could be misleading.  Also, I don't know what kind of copyright or trademark issues might attach to that visual and I wouldn't want you to fall afoul of any lawyers.  On the other hand, the title makes me think of Alice in Wonderland. . . .curiouser and curiouser!  

Ann


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Ann,

The plot of the book twists around the mix of Phantom of the Opera and Alice in Wonderland and there are references to both within the book. I'm *thrilled *that you got the hints of both in the book cover and title (yes, that's the front and back of the book). The artwork is also my own work. The rose is from a photograph I took of some roses my husband sent me; it was red to start with. The mask was from royalty-free clipart and was originally a Mardi Gras mask. Because the mask is relatively generic and not precisely like any of the masks from Phantom of the Opera, it shouldn't violate copywrite laws, but I'm going to double-check anyway -- I'm actually now curious who owns the copywrite for Phantom of the Opera. Thanks for your input... keep it coming. I love having the book in front of people who think!

Hugs,
Trish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .that makes it even MORE intriguing!  

And, for the record,  I showed my brother and my son the image and they both said Phantom and told them the book title and they both said Alice.  . . . mind you, we're all extremely well read and well rounded   but I think you achieved your goal!

(In fact my brother is intrigued by the premise as well so I've bought him a paper version. . . .)

Ann


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful cover!  I was just saying how I wanted to re-read Alice... 
Must say I want to read this one first   this looks like an awesome read!!
thanks so much for posting.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Woohoo!!  As an author, I always worry if people are going to get my subtleties.  It makes me very happy when I can hear that people get it... they really get it.  And *wink* the subtle references are only there for the well-read/rounded people.  Those who aren't well-read/rounded don't need the undertones as much.

I'm so excited... the interior Alice in Wonderland references are subtle too and I'm dying to know which ones you catch.  The phantom stuff is obvious, but some of the Alice references aren't necessarily front and center.  I really did make it a game of hide and seek to see who could find the Mad Hatter... Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum... the Caterpillar was my favorite in Alice.

Again, thanks for your interest and comments...
Trish Lamoree


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2009)

You book sounds really interesting.  Went ahead and purchased it without sampling.

Welcome to the board....


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to you delightful folks, Painting the Roses Red is in the top 10 of two Amazon Kindle Hot New Arrival Lists (Mythology, and Romantic Suspense)!!

Amazon Reviews for Painting the Roses Red -- 

This book brought me 'in' and hooked me in the first chapter and compelled me to continue reading. I enjoy trying to figuring out where a story is going to take me. I was constantly surprised by the author's ability to weave out of my line of thinking and go in a completely different direction that then made complete sense. The book is well written with wonderfully rich characters and descriptions so vivid they can make you shudder. I look forward to the sequel.  -- S. Rogers

I love surprise endings and couldn't put the book down after the first chapter. How the character got from a room covered in blood to her happy romantic ending should surprise most. The main characters are people that you can care about to stay true to themselves. I am recommending this book to everyone I know! Looking forward to the sequel!  -- J. Gipson II

Thanks for Reading!
Trish Lamoree


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I'll take a look.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am never going to get thrugh all my books! How am I supposed to finish what I am reading when you tempt me with such tasty looking book? *dramatic sigh* I guess the other books will have to wait!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

A bookstore should be like a great big candy story.  Little morsels of deliciousness just waiting to be savored and adored for the moment in time that they exist to melt on your tongue.  Hard candy, chocolates, some with nuts, and some caramel and cream, chewy licorice ropes... well you get the point.

But...ah... like chocolate and candy, we must take them in moderation for we haven't enough time to taste them all, or we would surely become fat with knowledge, dreams, and wisdom.

Happy Reading.  I'm so glad you like my morsels! (You make me so happy I wax poetic.)
Trish Lamoree


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I am really enjoying this book. I'm almost done. when I first started I didn't really like the writing. Then I hit this one point and went 'hunh?' and haven't stopped reading since. Plus its diffinalty not a 'read this before' book. So coodo's to you Trisha.  

Now I've got to get back and find out how it ends!   

theresam


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

What a great way to put it -- thanks!  I'm glad you like it, and that you kept reading until you found that 'hunh' point.  What did you think of the formatting?

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trish--

This is a perfect author's thread, great initial post, and then an actual conversation with our members!  Great job, the comments in the conversation tipped me over the edge and I bought your book!  Looking forward to reading it.  Again, the discussion will push it up on my to-be-read list.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Finished the book. Good ending. I had figured some of it out but I enjoyed seeing if/when the main character would figure it all out.

I didn't see any glaring issues with formatting. So if there were any minor I probably didn't notice, too busy reading . It took a while to get used to the double spacing between paragraphs. This isn't really a format issue just a personal preference as I'm used to books using the spacing to mean that the subject had changed: ie moved to another character or place in the story.

Theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Forgot to ask if your planning on a sequel or series. I think there is enough there for another book or two. IMHO of course. There are some characters I wouldn't mind more info on. 

theresam


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Betsy -- I humbly thank you.  I'm actually hungry for feedback from readers like the one on this forum.  After reading some of the posts about books that changed your life and others, I rate your opinions here highly.

Theresam -- Yes, there is a sequel in the works.  Rianna's story (and Marcus).  Rianna's story will not have so much blood in it, so you might like it better.  I'm glad you liked the ending.  Thank you so much for your feedback.

Formatting -- I saw some other Kindle books that had put the space between paragraphs and it seemed easier on the eyes...but that was on my computer, not on a Kindle.  I can fix it, or at least not put that spacing in on the next one.  I think it would be disconcerting to me too, but I was trying to go with the flow.

Again, thank you.
Trish Lamoree


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

After reading part of this thread I decided to sample your book. After reading the sample, I had to buy the book. I haven't read much further yet, but will have to know how it all works out. Thank you for what is so far a very good read.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

intinst said:


> After reading part of this thread I decided to sample your book. After reading the sample, I had to buy the book. I haven't read much further yet, but will have to know how it all works out. Thank you for what is so far a very good read.


I'm not making fun of you intinst, okay? But wow, you're the first guy I know who reads romance. Good job!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for taking a look at it, Intinst.  Let me know whether or not it lives up to its first 3 chapters.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> I'm not making of you intinst, okay? But wow, you're the first guy I know who reads romance. Good job!


Blame my wife, she started me reading Nora Roberts/J. D. Robb


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

What could be sexier to a woman than a man who reads romance.  I mean really... the more romance he reads, the better he'd be at it.  Wouldn't you think?

Trish Lamoree


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry I've been a little quiet the last few days, the whole family is down with a nasty cold...
Trish


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Trish,
You asked me to give you my opinion of your book so I will. The best way I can put it is:
When will the sequel be out? It was a very enjoyable read. I too figured out some of the twists and liked the ending. I hope Tiara and Jordan are in the next book for further character development, but would also like to know more about Marcus.
Again, thank you for a good book, I'll even let my wife read it on my Kindle, as much as it pains me to give it up for any amount of time.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess there is something sexier than a man who reads romance; a man who will then let his wife borrow his Kindle to read romance.

Thanks.  This feedback really helps.  Rianna is getting into her mess right now and Marcus is going to have a dickens of a time getting her out of it.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I just checked out a sample of your book - looks intriguing. Unfortunately, I probably won't get to it for a bit because I've got a huge pile of TBRs. However, I just wanted to weigh in on formatting. I really dislike having extra lines between paragraphs. I've noticed that quite a few e-books are formatted that way, however, all it means to me is that I get less words on the page and have to push the "next page" button more often. Also, to me, a break like that signals the start of a new section, not a new paragraph. 

If that is in your control, then I vote for eliminating the extra line between paragraphs in your next book. I swear I'll try to get to this one sometime soon.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

That's two logical votes -- the extra spacing will be removed before midnight tonight =).

Thanks,
Trish Lamoree


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

The spacing between paragraphs has now been removed from the Kindle version of Painting the Roses Red.  Please sample it to make sure you're getting the updated version.  If you see the logo (the cover rose) then you have the new version.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm. . . .I haven't had a chance to check mine yet, but if it's got the spacing I'll probably delete it and then try to re-download the updated file. . . .sometimes that works, sometimes not. . . 

Thanks, Trish!

Ann


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

If you already have bought the book and if the spaceing is not right. When you delete it and redownload it will it be the new version. Or do I need to contact amazon.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm about halfway through this book and loving it!  I either don't have the added spacing between paragraphs or it hasn't bothered me.  Thanks for a good read, Trish!

Sharyn


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just checked my copy and so far I do not see a problem with the spaceing.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cool -- I wondered if it would autofix or if you would have to redownload it... thanks for the updates and I'm delighted that you are enjoying it.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just started Painting last night and I am loving it! I actually just finished UR before I started it, and I am enjoying your book far more than Kings most recent offering. I will rate it and leave feed back for you when I finish. Thanks!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, I definitely like be compared to King.  I've been studying Dean Koontz more than King, but I do try to slip that stuff into my work. =)  I look forward to your review.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for an entertaining read. I would love to see more with these characters! This seems like the perfect kick off/intro to what could be a really fun series! You did a wonderful job drawing me into the lives and feelings of Jordan and Tiara. Watching her struggle to remember her life and rebuild her memory...it was a great way to learn about her while she learned about herself! And Jordans struggle to let her find her way. 
Well Done! 5 stars!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Rianna's story is next and I'll put teasers up here when it gets a little closer, but I suspect you will see a book for Rianna by the end of this summer.  Rianna's story isn't as bloody as Tiara's and you'll see much more humor as she's a kick of a character.  Tiara, Jordan, Marcus, and the company they run will also be revealed a bit more.

Hugs all and so glad you are liking the book,
Trish Lamoree


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Trish,
I'm going ahead and buying it, because:

1. I like romance.

2. I like Alice.

3. You seem both professional and friendly, so I guess that mean "I like you."


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Michelle R. -- you are adorable.  Thank you.

Instinst and MAGreen -- thank you both for adding your reviews to the Amazon listing!

Hugs to all,
Trish Lamoree


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Trish, just bought Painting the Roses Red and am looking forwad to reading it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Trish,
I am really intrigued by all these favorable comments. Way back when I did a paper on Alice, so I am partial to Alice. A book that has a flavor of Alice and Phantom... Wow! I downloaded a sample, but I am sure I will be downloading the book after I read the sample.

Vicki


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Ed and Vicki -- I'm looking forward to your views on the book.  My favorite character in Alice was the caterpillar who kept asking "Who are you?"

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> Thanks Ed and Vicki -- I'm looking forward to your views on the book. My favorite character in Alice was the caterpillar who kept asking "Who are you?"
> 
> Trish Lamoree


Alan Rickman will be the caterpillar in the upcoming movie. Just a little plug for AR.

Trish, if your writing is anything like your description of poetry, I'll be happy to read your book. Sampling now.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh -- what new movie?  They have a new Alice movie?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

New Release!  The Crow and the Unicorn -- a short Fable.  I've added it to the top of this post, but I also wanted to update.  So if you've been here before, take another look at the first post for a link and the book cover image.

Thanks to Instinst for noticing before I had a chance to post the update =).

Trish

ps... that just bumped me up over the 100 posts mark -- how appropriate!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got enjoyed your last one so much I immediately picked this one up! I love fables/fairy tales so I am eager to get to this one! So when will we see more?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

You will sooooo have to tell me what you think of it.  I can't imagine a large audience for it, so every bit of feedback helps.

Thanks to all and keep reading... I'm only going to get better.
Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I just wanted to make a note that I'm on Facebook and would enjoy being friends there with readers here.  I know a few have hooked up with me there, but I wanted to make sure I caught you all.  Just be sure to put in the invite that you're a Kindleboard reader so I can keep track.

Hugs to all and Happy Kindling,
Trish


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just downloaded The Crow and The Unicorn. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, what do you know... They printed an article about me in my hometown (Bakersfield California) in the main newspaper there (The Californian). Margie interviewed me but I didn't know the article would appear so soon.  I didn't even get to pick up a copy, but she emailed me a scan of it.... here's a link in case anyone is interested. It's titled Psychic Romance brings mystery home -- Author with Bakersfield connections takes on the publishing world.

http://www.trishlamoree.com/paintingtherosesred/prrStory.jpg

Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Trish, that's great!  Good article, good publicity.  Good job!!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Maureen.

There's now an extended version of the article at the online paper.

http://people.bakersfield.com/home/ViewPost/102133

I just got the paper in the mail! My husband called them and requested a copy of it since I live out of town. They were happy to send it to me. I loved getting the actual paper because I got to see the article placement. It was tucked in next to the best-sellers lists and opposite the crossword in the Sunday paper. What a great place for it to be. The local bookstore might even stock my books (I'll have to see when I go back there next week).

On the flip side, fame sure doesn't pay what it used to... I haven't had a single sale of the paperback or any other formats since the article came out. Oh well... Hugs and Happy Reading all,

Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I just bought the paperback, Trish.    Maybe I'll start a movement and that floodgate of sales will open up!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I found it to be an enjoyable read, hope more peoople can do the same.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I just bought the paperback, Trish.  Maybe I'll start a movement and that floodgate of sales will open up!


You DID start a movement. My sales doubled the day after you bought the book... it's a karma/kismet thing. You and I just may be destined to write together someday...

And thanks Intinst! I have a question for you... did the sexual content (in both books) distract or appeal to you?

Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm back and kicking -- spent 24 days at my mom's place in my home town of Bakersfield, California.  The good news is that I got a book signing that SOLD OUT!!!  Woot!!  The other good news is that I'm 65% done with the sequel to Painting the Roses Red.  Release date is set for September 2009.

Never Smile at a Crocodile -- look for it in September -- I'll post it here first.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Trish! You're back!  I can't wait to read it!!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love your stories, Trish! Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking forward to it, Trish!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Good to see you folks.  I'm glad to be back.  83%.  Hugs.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

The First Draft is done on Never Smile at a Crocodile.  I'm in the editing process now, and I'm good for hitting my September deadline.  The first sneak peek ever?  Check out the snippets thread.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

And here's a sneak peek at the cover -- I'll be starting a new thread for Never Smile at a Crocodile once I have it up on Kindle for download...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2032004&id=1264730853&l=fbe7ffaf25


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh wow!  I LOVE it!  It's perfect for the book, Trish!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really looking forward to the new book.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow - very positive reviews. I had to buy it as well.  I can't wait to start it.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice to meet you Linda... I hope you like steamy! =)


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

After reading the sample, I had to buy Painting the Roses Red.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LindaW said:


> Wow - very positive reviews. I had to buy it as well. I can't wait to start it.





lmk2045 said:


> After reading the sample, I had to buy Painting the Roses Red.


I do not think either of you will be disappointed.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

For those who have been looking forward to the release of the sequel... it's live! *giggle*

I'll post a new thread for Never Smile at a Crocodile (PSI Consulting Mystery) on my birthday, August 5th. This will give it a chance to propagate the description and stuff before I officially release it. You folks have just been so good to me that I thought I'd give you a peek first.

Big Hugs to all of you! And thank you for making this possible.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> For those who have been looking forward to the release of the sequel... it's live! *giggle*
> 
> I'll post a new thread for Never Smile at a Crocodile (PSI Consulting Mystery) on my birthday, August 5th. This will give it a chance to propagate the description and stuff before I officially release it. You folks have just been so good to me that I thought I'd give you a peek first.
> 
> Big Hugs to all of you! And thank you for making this possible.


Got it!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

VWKitten/Trish: I read Painting the Rose Red a few days ago and really liked it! Loved the unique concept, puzzle/mystery and overall story. I live in Las Vegas (SW), so I liked that parts of the book were set in Las Vegas and that the street names and places were accurate (they rarely are on TV).  LOL 
I just clicked on your profile and saw that you live here, too... maybe we could set up a Starbucks meet sometime and compare kindle covers and skins....the only Kindle I have ever seen is mine (a K2). 
I avoided this post after downloading the book (in case there were hints or spoilers in here) and was happy to see today that the next book is available now. I am not waiting for you to post the sneek peak; I am going to purchase the book right now. Thank you for the great read. Here's wishing you a very Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the Happy Birthday wish and welcome to the PSI Consulting club. =)  Glad to have you!

You know, I love getting the streets right.  With the caveat that all my characters are completely fictitious, The Riviera is a place I used to work, and the Cellar is this little bar I used to like with the courtyard on Sahara where the CompUSA used to be, and you might be surprised at some of the conversations at a bar on the corner of Sahara and Decatur on Friday nights.  Have you ever been to the Renn Faire in Vegas?


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Ha ha ha! I've lived here for 16 years and had been to the CompUSA store a few times over the years. I live in the Spring Valley/Lakes area. I went to that fair back in 1995 with a friend and her husband. After it took 40 minutes to find a place to park, I was disappointed in the lack of good displays of jewelry and little goodies us females love and expect at those kinds of fairs and we did not realize it was going to be the hottest and most humid day of the year at about 118 degrees and NOT a dry heat. Because of the all horses they had there for the shows, I can't even begin to describe how the manure smelled combined with the humidity factor. I had a whopper of a headache and since it is always in August, I never went back. LOL Seriously, it's been so many years, I would go again (it must have improved by now) if it was a frigid 105 or less with low humidity, and if any of my friends wanted to go, but I haven't had any takers........ I have always enjoyed going to fairs and events like that and the Indian Festivals where I grew up on Long Island, NY


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

You are a long way from Manhattan! The Renn Faire is held in September now... but having been there and enjoyed the faire so much =P, can't you just imagine it


Spoiler



catching fire and burning down?



LOL


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Yea, another book. Sent a sample while I wait for more gift certs 

I just went to my first Ren Faire about a week ago with my Sister and her daughter.  I enjoyed the jousting and probably would have had more fun if I hadn't been pushing my niece around in a wheel chair because she didn't want to use her crutches. The place was hilly and lots and lots of rocks ;(  My sister and her family had been going for years in CA and moved up here to WA recently and took me. I told her I'd go again next year as long as no wheelchair was involved 

theresam


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I did it once with a baby stroller... that didn't last long. =)  Glad you found the sequel!  I'm waiting for a few people to read it and post about it before I talk some spoiler stuff... 

*rummages in her papers* there's another thread for Never Smile at a Crocodile... here... somewhere... =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Just reading your posts here and discovered that you live in Las Vegas.  Strangely enough my daughter moved there a year ago and I thought that no one really lived there except Grissom Warrick (now deceased), Sarah, Nick and Catharine lived there along with Detective Brass!  Ha! Ha!    Anyhoo, she lives there and seems to enjoy it.  I just stopped by to say I downloaded samples of your two novels and will probably buy them on payday.  I want to compare them to Miss Miller's books.  Like I told her, I'm terrible at writing the romance scenes in my books and like to see what other authors have to say.   Brendan


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan you're funny.  Ms. Miller is a gentle breeze of warm love on a cool afternoon... I love her romance and her writing and her style... 

As far as styles are concerned though, we're quite different... LOL... have a good read.

Yes, I like living in Vegas.  It's a great town.  Oddly enough, I learned recently that Terry Goodkind lives here in Las Vegas.  I went to his book signing at a local bookstore here recently.  Wow was that crowded.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

That is exactly how I would describe her.  So you're saying that your romance has more umphhhffff?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

No.... I'm saying it's a totally different style... it has less charm than Ms. Miller... more edge?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, we shall certainly see what the difference is.  Looking forward to reading a fellow author's work.  I'm still trying to figure out how to download or open the file that Kevis Hendrickson sent me.  I'm such a doofus.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> Brendan you're funny. Ms. Miller is a gentle breeze of warm love on a cool afternoon...


Well, my Dad did accuse me of being an airhead. Does that count?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Well, my Dad did accuse me of being an airhead. Does that count?


Of course that counts. Dads _always_ know. I'm really twiddling my thumbs right now. My battery on my Kindle is down and I'm waiting for a charge up. Ice Road truckers got stopped by a polar bear in the road and Jack might not be able to get his last load up to Prudhoe Bay. Tsk. Tsk. *shakes head*


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Aren't airheads a type of candy that is oh so sweet and melts in your mouth?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

In honor of the paperback release of Never Smile at a Crocodile, I've temporarily lowered the Kindle price of Painting the Roses Red to $1.00.  With the new delays in updates, it may take a day or two for the new price to show up, but if you've been waiting for just the right time to get it, here it is... =)  I'll update again when the discount actually shows up...


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know what's taking the price update so long to kick in but since it's dragging it's behind...so...

Updates for Painting the Roses Red... we are listed in Smashwords.com for discounted downloads.  Use the coupon code FY64H and you'll get it for $1.99.  Yes, Never Smile at a Crocodile has a coupon too for smashwords.com (DT84K).


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

If you were waiting for the price to drop (as promised) it HAS!  Painting the Roses Red will be discounted to one dollar for two weeks.  Enjoy and please leave me feedback on how you like the books as a series or as a stand-alone!

Thanks and Happy Reading,
Trish

ps... today, Painting the Roses Red hit the 100 mark in Kindle sales!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the 100 mark, Trish!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I just wanted to drop a note to say I'm back and I missed everybody. I got a Kindle for Christmas!!! WooHoo! And the fables that I had hoped to have out in November will be out next month. I'll start a thread for them when they're available, but check page one of the post for a sneak peak at the cover. =)

Ah heck, I'll put it here too... 









To those who are new, Hi!!!
To all, HUGS!!!
Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like this one never got the "branding post" either. =)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I branded this one as a great read!!!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll take that brand and raise you a pop-tart. =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Make sure it's a frosted poptart with sprinkles! And I'll join you for breakfast.  Welcome back.  You were missed.   Congrats on the Kindle acquisition.  Aren't they just simply fab?


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Trish! Nice to see ya posting again. I hope you are still enjoying your Kindle. Did you get a cover and/or a skin, too? Whatcha been up to? Are you planning or working on a third PSI Consulting book? If so, when do you estimate it would be kindle-ready? Just wondering (*hint, hint*)    Now that the 4th has come and gone, do you know of any cool upcoming events in town? I actually had my door and windows open for the last few hours, but now I can feel the temp rising and must go put the A/C back on....just another triple digit day in Vegas with about 50 days more to go...LOL


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Still adore my Kindle! =)  No skin is good enough for it -- LOL -- though I have figured out how to put my book covers on the screen saver and that makes me very happy.

PSI Consulting 3 is in the works.  I was about 8 chapters into it when I realized that the book I was working on was PSI Consulting 4... in other words, there was another book before the one I was writing...  I'm now two chapters into the new PSI Consulting 3... and 4 will come quickly after because it's already started.

PSI Consulting 3 -- Poor Unfortunate Souls (hopefully releasing in August)
PSI Consulting 4 -- I Know You (maybe September/October?)

Thanks for asking!

And I've had the AC go out twice last month... luckily the AC guy I use comes out soooo fast that I haven't been miserable for more than a day or so but it was enough!!!  Dinner and a show is the best I can suggest... I mostly stay at home, write, and fix my house... =)  If you hear of anything that's irresistible, let me know... and I'll join you. =)

Trish


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> Still adore my Kindle! =) No skin is good enough for it -- LOL -- though I have figured out how to put my book covers on the screen saver and that makes me very happy.
> 
> PSI Consulting 3 is in the works. I was about 8 chapters into it when I realized that the book I was working on was PSI Consulting 4... in other words, there was another book before the one I was writing... I'm now two chapters into the new PSI Consulting 3... and 4 will come quickly after because it's already started.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you still love the Kindle and that you are dealing with the heat, but mostly I am glad that I may not have to wait much longer for TWO PSI Consulting books! Greedy, I know, but there you go. Happy to hear that things are well with you and that you are posting here again.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm happy to be back -- tough couple of months but I'm back.  I missed you all. =)


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Only a few chapters in and you think it will be ready next month!!! Wow! You must be a fast writer and I am so *happy * to know there will be at least two more books very soon - even if you need a little extra time and the next one is not released next month.  Are ya willing to give any hints as to the plot/characters in PSI Consulting 3?

Triple-digit-teens has kept me indoors except for going back and forth to work this week, but I am going to have to get to a supermarket tomorrow - I am running out of food! I pray my A/C won't fail and hope yours remains working, too!

If you change your mind about dressing your Kindle, decalgirl is running a special today and tomorrow; buy one get one half price with the code bogofifty. I am tempted to order, but am exercising control so far. It's only been a few hours since I found out, though, and I may weaken.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Once the process of actual writing starts, I'm pretty quick... it's the months of prep-work that slow me down.  That and I have to be able to do almost nothing but write...

Hmm... a teaser for book 3... Tiara will be revisiting her nightmares.  Rianna will be learning magic from Damian under the jealous glares of Marcus.  And the team will bond as they chase a serial killer that the police aren't equipped to recognize much less catch.

Now that my AC is fixed, I'm in writing mode... Hugs all,
Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay, Trish is in writing mode!  We all love that.    Happy Birthday!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Sneak peek time... heehee...










Still polishing but it will be published before the end of the month.
(I'm using facebook as the picture host, but I made it viewable by everyone so I'm hoping it loads for everyone).

Hugs,
Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a fantastic cover, Trish!  Perfect!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Poor Unfortunate Souls, the third book in the PSI Consulting series is now live. Follow the link in my signature to check it out.

Spoiler: I have to admit that Poor Unfortunate Souls was effected by some reviews I got about


Spoiler



Tiara's "in her head" fires and blood


. One reviewer even said that


Spoiler



the "Indian ritual" was a cop-out explanation for the ending


. I just wanted to debunk those reviews with an effective "explanation" that I couldn't fit in this one's romantic happy ending.

On the other hand, the good reviews far outweighed the bad and I learned a lot from them -- especially Red Adept's review of Never Smile at a Crocodile. Thanks to Red Adept (a great review with minor tips), I was also able to beef up my bad guys in the new book too.

Thanks for ALL the reviews, good and bad... they all help me get better!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm happy to note that Painting the Roses Red has enjoyed a little upsurge in sales thanks to Poor Unfortunate Souls coming out.  I'm so glad that I could expound on the story with the new books enough so that people are reading it again. =)


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Trish, I've only recently got my books onto kindle, so have started using this board.  As you know, I absolutely loved your book, Painting The Roses Red, so I wanted to leave a comment to let everyone know how good it is!
I see you have a couple of other books out now! I'll be checking them out!  
Here's part of the review I wrote for Painting the Roses Red:
"The story is intriguing from the very start, when Tiara (the protagonist), wakes up in a strange hotel room miles from anywhere. She has lost her memory and cannot even recall her own name. She finds that she has strange psychic powers and is haunted by a man in her mind. Is he real or just a memory? Is he her lover or a figment of her imagination? She sees blood, and she fears that she has committed a crime. She then sets out on a journey to piece together her memory and discover who she is and how she ended up in the hotel room. She must also discover the identity of the mystery man who sends her white roses covered in blood... There are many interesting twists and turns along the way. A highly recommended read by a brilliant new author."


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Maria!  I hope to hear from you about some of the rest of the books in the series. =)  Looks like you have some short stories out now.

It's great to see you here on Kindleboards,
Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Just saying hi!  What a hot Las Vegas summer!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful to see you here, Trish!


----------

